# How Would U Differentiate Religion From Constitution?



## desperadovj (Aug 19, 2004)

In the reply to one of the threads I have mentioned the similarity between Religion and Constitution. 
Before the origin of any religion of any known religions there were kingdoms,tribes,civilizations , which were all abided by one or the other code of conduct commonly known as LAW . now with time these laws were being questioned e.g. "why would I as one human should obey what another human thinks is right and I think is wrong? " so the intellects of those times came up with a wonderful psychological object of GOD and to follow with it religion which one can also call as "LAW OF THE GOD". now the beauty of this object was it was never ending as god is immortal, it can never be questioned as he was not human and was the creator and the al might and above all the worldy things we know, and he was universal.. everywhere.
so this code of conduct was rather classified as HOLY & UNHOLY or SIN.
which later on followed and more and more additions were made to it and it evolved with time but the main motto or goal remained the same " to make the crowd obey and follow without questioning". 
If anyone would be studying the vedas and the aryan civilization in deep , they would clealy understand what i m trying to say here . the rest can understand from whats written here in simple english.


----------



## S|kH (Aug 23, 2004)

I like what you wrote, but doesn't Sikhism clearly defy exactly what you think religion means?



> now with time these laws were being questioned e.g. "why would I as one human should obey what another human thinks is right and I think is wrong? " so the intellects of those times came up with a wonderful psychological object of GOD and to follow with it religion which one can also call as "LAW OF THE GOD". now the beauty of this object was it was never ending as god is immortal, it can never be questioned as he was not human and was the creator and the al might and above all the worldy things we know, and he was universal.. everywhere.
> so this code of conduct was rather classified as HOLY & UNHOLY or SIN.
> which later on followed and more and more additions were made to it and it evolved with time but the main motto or goal remained the same " to make the crowd obey and follow without questioning".



Sikhism was created to contemplate issues and rituals. It was created by a person who questioned the very foundation of his peoples practices and rituals. He questioned if what they did was good or bad, or whether it was sin or not. Sikhism has never made the crowd obey and follow without questioning, its done the opposite. The same way it was created, it has told people they should QUESTION, and only obey if they question and they think it is correct. 

"The one who contemplates the Guru's shabad.."

A constitution differs much from religious texts. Although you bring up the case on how  before religion there were Tribes and so forth. You must acknowledge these tribes did not live by a constitution, they lived by the King's rule. He could change his mind anyday, and that would be the new rule or force. Religion created moral codes to devote your lifestyle to the betterment of society. Constitution created general codes which are strictly enforced in your path of truth. 

I think they go hand in hand. Constituion (American) and Religion. Politics and Religion in other words.

-S|kH


----------



## desperadovj (Aug 24, 2004)

*the word YOU is highlighted in the question.*

when i speak of religion i speak of religion in general.....all the religions may contradict the idea in one or more ways....
though u did put up a good point by supporting my thoughts on it.. that religion was indeed for the betterment of people... thats wut i have mentioned too...that the people who formed religion were very wise people... they made this system for making peoples life better.. and i never disagree with the idea of religion making ones life better... in fact i support the idea of following any religion truly and living a happy life.. but the problem with that is....the equation only works if the assumption that..everyone else follows the same  religion too...and that never works in todays world my friend... in those times... if u see.. people from different countries or atleast different states follow the similar religion.. but now... its different.. u might have 10 neighbours all following a different religion....

THAT my friend is the problem....it is obviously gonna create disputes when ideologies differ between people living in the same society.As one follows the preachings of a different person and the other of a different person.for eg.in islam there are 2 big holy things u can do... 
1.going to the HAJJ.. 
2. converting a person following some other religion to islam.
now this is not only in islam... with growing of every religion and them going global.. almost every religion has does this....as i said.. criticism has always been a way of showing WE ARE BETTER.it is almost like negative publicity.
after reading these lines.. take a moment to urself.. think....flashback....try and remember all the religious functions u might have attended... or urs or the other.. do u remember indirect or direct criticism of other religions?i leave the rest for u to decide....

there are only 2 solutions... either convert everyone to the religion u follow.. or make a new religion which would be followed by the rest of the world.. which one do u think my friend is possible?
NONE...
so the smart thing here to do is... do wut u r doing.. believe wut u believe in.. and respect the same for others.BUT DONT LET NYONE ELSE TELL U WUTS GOOD FOR U AND WUTS NOT.respect urself as an individual and ur desires and go for it.. thats where the real happiness lies.. after all thats wut the human quest has been eversince.. being happy.. and happiness for a human has always been in being free....(not being controlled).
i would like to end this with a quote but to be honest i forgot the writers name...and the poem too... but i will try by myself...
"when u suceed people look upto u and keep behind the way u got there...WHERE? thsoe same very people look everywhere"


----------



## S|kH (Aug 24, 2004)

There is no definition for the term "general religion" anymore. It's not possible to make a generalization for the term 'religion.' 



> but now... its different.. u might have 10 neighbours all following a different religion....
> 
> THAT my friend is the problem....it is obviously gonna create disputes when ideologies differ between people living in the same society.As one follows the preachings of a different person and the other of a different person.for eg.in islam there are 2 big holy things u can do...
> 1.going to the HAJJ..
> ...



One must also be able to look passed the veil of religion. These problems would exist regardless of the religious teacher they worship or practice under or believe in. These problems would exist with moral code differing among societies, and with race, gender, sexual preferences. Ideological disputes will always be present as there is no universal moral code. Two people might be Christian, but one doesnt mind if his daughter dresses a bit skimpy, the other does. Two people might be Christian, one may be Black, the other white. 

The problem you state that varying religion can cause is ALWAYS present. You also state there is no method to defeat this unless we all become one religion or make a new religion that everyone follows. This is incorrect, because then the same would have to go for race, gender, sexual preferences, and moral codes. These are only to list a few. 

My point being, if we didnt vary religions and argue over them...we, as humans, would have easily found something else. 

People use criticism to show they are better in every scenario. 

And you said :
"but now... its different.. u might have 10 neighbours all following a different religion....

THAT my friend is the problem....it is obviously gonna create disputes when ideologies differ between people living in the same society." 
And I say :
Come on over to America, where we have little disputes. These disputes would happen regardless of religion.

My point being that the disputes and religious tension you claim are present with various religions living in close proximity is not really based off the religion...religion is just the veil for the differences. Whether it be moral or political differences. 
These things are always present, and religion was NOT the first cause of it.


----------

